# Dirt Devil XT



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone got any info on the Dirt Devil XT? I am looking for a 40% mud 60% trail tire. 

If not, what do you suggest for that type of riding?

Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it would be decent on the trail, not sure how well it would clean out in the mud though. XTR's are pretty decent mud/trail tires.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a set, and let me tell you...If your not 100% trail riding...they're definately not the tire for you...one step above a Dirt Hook or something of that nature.

I'd suggest a XTR, 589, or something like that.


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks. I do not want a wide distance between treads but I do want them to clean out good.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats an oxymoron.

The closer the tread the more prone to slick over.


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok. let me put it like this. No outlaws, backs, or edls or ones that style.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

mud lite xxls are good tires i had a set on my brute for awhile i never had any problems....


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would like to find a set of 28" swamp witches or MSTs. I just might have to buy new. Am going to join as a subscribing member and get a price from Mud-Throwers.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you'd be good with Mudlites... my buddy has 28" on his eiger and bout to put 30" on his brute... they do pretty good where we ride, which is mostly trail, but some crazy mud if you want to get in it...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MST's do REALLY good on the trail and are pretty good in the mud too. They will surprise you sometimes in the mud. But I dunno if HL is still making them. You might have to get the knock off's.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

aren't Swamp Witches really close to the same tire as the MST?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

****. So many choices so little time..............................................


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you considered zillas at all? very light!
mud bugs are as well!


----------



## Dukhunter322 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes I have. That is the way I am leaning right now. Waiting on price from Mud-throwers.


----------



## bazookajoe666999 (Jul 3, 2009)

i have a set on my brute .. i think they are great.. i do alot of trails .. some mudding.. plow the driveway.. tow the friends on sleds .. deff would buy another set


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love my zilla's as well, except in loose sandy situations, like in our creek... They tend to dig and bite hard which is good in everything except..... the creek lol


----------

